# Qué moto tienes o te gustaría tener



## dearlana (Ago 7, 2013)

La mía actual es una GasGas EnduCross de 250cc.

http://www.gasgasmotos.es/es/enduro/332-ec-250-cc.html

Solo pesa 90 Kilogramos y tiene 50 Caballos.

Coge de Cero a Cien en solo 3 segundos.

Son las motos con las que hacen los Back Fly los especialistas.

Estuvo preparada como Super Motard y hace tres meses ya estrené el asfalto con ella.

Todavía me estoy recuperando.



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Me gustaría tener esta:

La Ducati Panigale:

https://www.google.es/search?q=duca....0.69i57j0l3.14002j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


La relación Peso/Potencia es 1. (Tiene tantos caballos como kilos pesa).

Ronda los 6 millones de pesetas (36000 euros).


----------



## electroconico (Ago 7, 2013)

A mi me gustaría una cbr 600 f4i.
Me gusto mucho ese modelo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 8, 2013)

Yo tengo una albero con dos pistones. No corre mucho pero no gasta nada. La uso para ir al trabajo todos los días; 18km ida y vuelta.
Cambio shimano lx de 27 velocidades y frenos vbrake a la llanta por cable ... si, es una bici


----------



## ManuNovato (Ago 8, 2013)

Tengo una CB500 =>  http://moto-data.com/moto/Honda-CB-500-S-Sport.jpg

Me encanta lo manejable y fiable que es. Sé que no es tan bonita como una CBR, pero permite estar sentado en una posición muy cómoda y si hace falta reclinarse sobre ella (para tumbar o correr) no te sientes incómodo.

Yo probé el asfalto en Enero gracias a otra persona, pero sólo fue un susto pequeño y ya está todo arreglado.


----------



## tiago (Ago 8, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> La mía actual es una GasGas EnduCross de 250cc.
> 
> http://www.gasgasmotos.es/es/enduro/332-ec-250-cc.html
> 
> ...





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

A mí las enduro me encantan, me hubiese gustado tener una Ossa o una Montesa 360. Se pueden subir por las paredes. Algunos de mis amigos la tenían.

Dá igual el terreno y la inclinación, le das gas y la moto tira hacia adelante.

Es ideal cuando te persigue una horda de zombies  

Saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 8, 2013)

Hola tiago:

En mi caso no quise poner todas las motos que tengo, al principio ( = 6 ).

Tengo la OSSA enduro Dos y Medio de 1971 = Otro diablo de moto.

La mía es de color blanco y roja:

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...IEUozkDcyP7Abf-oGwCg&ved=0CDEQ9QEwAA&dur=1968


Existía otra versión de color naranja y negro que la llamaban la OSSA América ( Porque se exportaba con esos colores a ese país). Es la misma que se ve en la película: " Un Verano para Matar, de Robert Mitchum":

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...EcPD7AajoYDgAw&sqi=2&ved=0CEMQ9QEwBg&dur=1491

Le compré el kit del Amal 32.

Tiene 31 caballos y pesa solo 96 Kilos (Chasis de acero Molibdeno).

Me la ha querido comprar mucha gente pero no la pienso vender nunca. Esa moto es mítica. Arrasó en su tiempo. 

Nunca me he caído con ella. 

Me permite una reacción de recuperación que no me la da la GasGas. Le tengo mucho cariño a esa moto. 

Encima es comodísima de conducir. Una gozada.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 8, 2013)

hola........ todos los que me conosen en el foro...... saben que amo las motos....y que esta belleza estuvo en mis manos...y no hace mucho ..me di el gusto de llevar al maximo una R! 2011...pero extraño. .......a mi 400 rfz pro..............y se que por esas cosas de la vida ......nunca mas voy a tener otra moto ......pero mi sueño es volver a esa ......modelo 2000...... que tuve ....como esta... ..... aca el paseo en R1 que conte.....https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=400696406648567&l=580418992273548826


----------



## dearlana (Ago 8, 2013)

¡Que pasada de moto! locodelafonola.

Son de las que se les sube a uno la fiebre y la adrenalina a la cabeza.

La máxima velocidad que yo he cogido fue de 180 Kms/hora con una Ducati Desmo 500 en un polígono industrial.





locodelafonola dijo:


> hola........ todos los que me conosen en el foro...... saben que amo las motos....y que esta belleza estuvo en mis manos...y no hace mucho ..me di el gusto de llevar al maximo una R! 2011...pero extraño. .......a mi 400 rfz pro..............y se que por esas cosas de la vida ......nunca mas voy a tener otra moto ......pero mi sueño es volver a esa ......modelo 2000...... que tuve ....como esta...Ver el archivo adjunto 96972



--------------------------------------------------------------------

Es curiosa la entrada del aire al carburador por la parte frontal.

Eso, a alta velocidad, equivale  poco menos que a un turbo.

Me gusta esa moto.

---------------------------------

Espero que no te hayas quedado inválido por culpa de las motos. (Yo estoy medio-medio. Tengo las rodillas y la columna hechas polvo. Cada vez que hay cambio de tiempo no aguanto  los dolores. De tanta cicatriz sobre cicatriz).

En mi ciudad hay unos cuantos cojos. Uno de ellos, por esquivar a un viejo que se le cruzó en una curva.

Tres amigos murieron pero no fue por culpa de ellos. En todos los casos, les echaron los coches encima.

Uno estaba simplemente parado en una cola que había en la autopista. Por respetar las normas. 

Una conductora despistada que venía lanzada con un Renault Twingo, le aflojó a un Toyota BJ que a su vez pilló a mi amigo entre sus defensas y los postes de la valla. 

Lo partió en dos (Sin comérselo ni bebérselo).

Yo soy más agresivo. Cada vez que hay una cola en la autopista: Aprovecho y me voy colando entre los coches o por el arcén.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 8, 2013)

hola dearlana te cuento..que antes corria en pista..(velocidad ) la ultima moto de (carreras)...que tuve fue una suzuki RG...2T..250 .y esos tubos que vez..... son las entrada de aire al filtro....pues lo que uno ve (Y es comun que asi sea).como tanque de nafta no lo es....... alli esta el filtro de aire.....los carburadores (4)..van en forma vertical.....el tanque de nafta va debajo del motor y se alimenta por bonba electrica....y es moto daba 200 kh mas o menos...


----------



## dearlana (Ago 8, 2013)

Lo dicho:

¡Pasada de moto que has tenido!. Curioso lo de la bomba en la parte inferior. Me recuerda al sistema de los tanques de los aeromodelos, que son inflados con los fases del escape.

Eso...y un contrapeso con una manguera que va dentro del tanque: Hace que esos motores funcionen en cualquier posición. Invertidos, incluso.

Y el aire frontal tiende a "inflar" al filtro. Es lo mismo que nos pasa, cuando, levantando la visera del casco, por la autopista...abrimos la boca.

-------------------------

Por aquí hay un pintor de coches  y otro que tiene una cerrajería de puertas que tienen  unas Ducati muy parecidas a la Panigale.

Una es bicilíndrica, blanca y roja. De 1100 centímetros cubicos. Refrigerada por aire. Le costó 18000 euros.

La otra también es bicilíndrica pero refrigerada por agua. Le costó 20000 y pico euros.

La Panigale coge más de 300 Kms/hora. Se puede usar directamente en las competiciones de Superbikes.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 18, 2013)

Mi moto clásica es un bomba:

La OSSA enduro Dos y Medio. De 1971. (Tiene 42 años y sigue funcionando perfectamente).

No he visto ninguna otra con esa cilindrada que venga con compresión 1:11,5

Pesa menos que algunas scooters: 96 kilos solamente. (Chásis de acero Molibdeno).

Y tiene 31 caballos ( Con el Kit del Amal 32).


----------



## papu (Ago 18, 2013)

Hola a todos, tube una siambreta 62' 150cc, una maquina.. me gustaria volver a tenerla...(se me cae un lagrimon)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 18, 2013)

Tengo ésta:


Una marca China: Haojue. Motor 150 cc. 

Y me gustarían muchas motos de alta o mediana cc (como un V-Strom de Suzuki), pero quiero bastante ésta para el diario: 


Una Suzuki modelo DR-200. Cuesta 4 veces más de la que tengo, anhelo que llegue el día que la tenga.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 18, 2013)

Caballitos preciosos:








Caballito sin las dos manos en el manillar:

*Bubila Wheeling R11:*









______________________________________
___________________________________________-

Todo un artista:








_________________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________________-

Con el sonido natural del motor de 4 tiempos:








______________________________________
_______________________________________________

Edgar Torronteras = Insuperable:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pseh4Jrw-XY:



Un ídolo consagrado:








-------------------------------------------------------
_______________________________________________________

Esto es lo que pasa cuando a un minicoche le ponemos el motor de una moto:








___________________________________________________
_________________________________________________________

Visto desde otro ángulo:


----------



## dearlana (Ago 29, 2013)

Montesa Cota 335:

Es preciosa y la horquilla delantera la han "doblado hacia adelante dándole una forma muy curiosa. La han transformado en una UVE ; para que la moto tenga más dirección. 

Con el mismo objetivo, las barras "se meten" en los laterales del tanque.

Pero para arrancarla hay que hacer una fuerza tremenda. Y como no se ande uno con ojo, cuando da una contramarcha, la rodilla va a parar justamente al tornillo sobresaliente del soporte del espejo derecho.

Hay que proteger con goma ese tornillo si no queremos que se nos clave en la rodilla.

Esta es la moto:






Aquí:

Arrancándola un experto:







Y aquí:

Un inexperto cayéndose con ella:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 6, 2013)

siambreta 125 ¡¡¡¡


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tengo esta también:

Ducati Mini Marcelino Super:

Cabe en el ascensor.

Solo pesa 29 kilos. El tanque se le llena con 2 litros y medio de gasolina.

Tiene caja de cambios, embrague, frenos de disco delantero y trasero, etc.

Es del año 1972. Solo se fabricaron 1200 unidades y su precio actual anda por alrededor de los 10000 euros.


http://www.ducatiminimarcelino.com/

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mini_Marcelino


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 15, 2013)

Yo tuve esta moto, por mas de cuatro años:







y ahora tengo esta:






Muy poderosa y versatil.

Mi papa tuvo esta:






y tambien tuvo esta:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2013)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La Monkey Gorilla es más grande que la Ducati Mini Marcelino y más pequeña que la Honda 70:

Su motor es de gasolina, de cuatro tiempos y 110 centímetros cúbicos. Camina mucho más que la Honda 70.

Yo estoy preparando una para que funcione con Propano:








Para variar un poco, voy a poner una bicicleta eléctrica que por sus características-precio la considero la mejor del mundo dentro de lo legal. 

Es muy similar a las Bosch alemanas de 3000 euros. Pero esta tiene mejores características y solo cuesta 1550 euros. Te la ponen en la puerta de tu casa por el mismo precio.

-- Frenos de disco delantero y trasero.

-- Amortiguación delantera y trasera.

-- Chasis de aluminio.

-- Ruedas antipinchazos.

-- Motor directo al pedalier. Con 8 cambios. ( Se comporta como una moto. Sube por todos lados).

-- Iluminación LED de potencia.

-- Cinco sensores electrónicos de control.

*-- Batería de Litio-Polímero de 36 Voltios y 10 Amperios que solo pesa 3 Kilos y medio.*

-- Solo 26 kilos a pesar de venir con llantas de 26 pulgadas.

-- Se enchufa por la noche y al día siguiente funciona por más de 30 Kilómetros.

-- No contamina.

-- No hay que llevar casco por la ciudad.

-- No hay que pagar seguro.

-- No hay que pagar rodaje.

Es la Tonaro Bighit: Una maravilla:

http://www.elecbikes.es/bicicleta-electrica-tonaro-modelo-bighit




https://www.google.es/search?q=tona...AAg&sqi=2&ved=0CDYQsAQ&biw=1040&bih=658&dpr=1


----------



## dearlana (Sep 15, 2013)

______________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Menudo diablo la OSSA esta:

Lo mejor que he tenido en motos:








_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________



A igualdad de cilindrada, hay que ver que tremenda diferencia. Como pasa a los demás pilotos. Eso lo da la compresión 1:11,5. Con razón se mató tanta gente con esta moto.

Al menor despiste se queda comiendo paja:


----------



## Carlos Rene Caballero (Sep 19, 2013)

felicidades tios pues yo tengo una babeta


----------



## dearlana (Oct 20, 2013)

Para dentro de ciudad: 

Para mi, la mejor moto es la Ducati Mini Marcelino Super.

Solo pesa 29 kilos. Es de cambios y embrague. Sube por donde sea.

Se autorrefrigera por turbina de aire forzado. Puede estar todo el día parada arrancada, que no se calienta el motor.

Tiene frenos de disco. Delantero y trasero.

Suspensión delantera y trasera.

El tanque se llena con solo dos litros y medio. Y hay que ver lo que le dura eso.

Se puede doblar y meter en la maleta del coche horizontalmente. El tanque no se derrama ni el carburador tampoco.

Y...

¡Cabe en el ascensor!. ¡Nos la podemos llevar al piso o a la oficina! .¡ Mide un metro y trece centímetros solamente!.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 1, 2013)

Montesa Cota 335:

Esta moto es preciosa.

Pesa poquísimo.

Tiene un tremendo motor de dos tiempos, de gran cilindrada y con CDI.

Las ruedas son sin cámara. Discos delantero y trasero hidráulicos, etc., etc.

La horquilla delantera está doblada de una forma muy curiosa, perfil en Uve Cerrada; para que tenga más dirección. 

Además, las barras de la horquilla, se meten literalmente en el tanque; que tiene huecos para que entren. 

Con todo eso se consigue un giro del manillar espectacular que le da mucha maniobrabilidad a esta moto.

Se puede hacer Trial y a la vez se puede usar en la ciudad normalmente, es una moto matriculada. No hay que estarla transportando con remolque a los lugares del trial.

Toda la gente que la ve dice lo mismo. Se quedan embelesados, solo con observarla por todos lados..

Va la imagen:







Vean los huecos del tanque de la gasolina para que "entre en él" la barra de la horquilla delantera y así tener mucha más dirección la moto:







----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

En esta foto se puede ver muy bien como tiene el soporte de la horquilla delantera totalmente doblado hacia adelante. Con forma de "Uve Cerrada" para darle todavía más dirección a la moto:





Al agrandar la foto, observen también, como los radios de las ruedas van a parar a un anillo lineal. Para así poder cerrar herméticamente la llanta; como la rueda de un coche. Para no tener que utilizar cámara.

Si la rueda se pincha, no se vacía inmediatamente. Puede durar días antes de hacerlo. Eso salva a la moto y al conductor de situaciones difíciles o críticas.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Detalles de lo anterior:

Detalle de la horquilla en "Uve Cerrada":





Detalle de la llanta en anillo para poder prescindir de la cámara; protegiendo a la moto de los pinchazos:


----------



## djwash (Nov 10, 2013)

Buenas, recien me entero de este tema...

Bueno lindas motos, muchas de esas ni se ven por aca.

Les cuento mi primer moto fue esta:







Es una Zanella DUE, una zanellita como dicen aca...

La compre original con el canastito, la desarme y le hice de todo, me gaste bastante en el motor, pero andaba muy bien le ganaba a todas las 110 que se me cruzaban en la calle, pero era muy caro mantenerla para mi, era una moto preparada para picar y la usaba todos los dias, gran error, justo antes de fundirme me compre otra moto y esta Zanella DUE la vendi tiempo despues.

La moto que me compre y tengo actualmente es esta:






Es una Maverick F1 125

Tiene algunas modificaciones de pintura, pero esta original de motor, la asente muy tranqui mas de 3000km a 40km/h, no vibra nada, consumo bajisimo, buena velocidad, casi 4 años y 20000km nunca le cambie la bujia, nunca me dejó a pata salvo por falta de nafta jaja, solo le hice frenos una vez, a pesar de lo que dicen de las chinas, si la sabes mantener duran, en lo posible no llevarlas a ningun mAcanico, o llevarlas a un mecanico queno sea un bestia, lo mejor es aprender uno mismo, nunca piso un taller mecanico esta moto.

El verano pasado tuve unos meses una Gilera SMX 200 Motard en la cual hice un par de viajes, muy entretenido andar en ese tipo de motos.






Sobre la moto que me gustaria tener, bueno, me gusta mucho la Yamaha R1, algun dia quisiera darme una vueltita en un bicho de esos, pero, la que me gustaria tener esta en otro segmento y es la Ducati Multistrada:






Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 11, 2013)

yo quiero la moto de @rash





https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fotos-montajes-electronicos-hechos-casa-17352/index45.html
mensaje #882


----------



## dearlana (Nov 11, 2013)

...por lo pronto: Cuatro reproductores de vídeos se quedaron sin cabezales.



Hola djwash: Me alegro que te haya gustado este tema.

La primera moto que tuviste es muy similar a lo que aquí era una Derbi Variant automática de correa.





Venían con 49 centímetros cúbicos pero todo el mundo las rectificaba a 75 centímetros cúbicos.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

La posterior, de 125 cc existe aquí de la marca Piagio. Las usan los repartidores de correo y se ve que son muy buenas para aguantar ese trote todos los días.





---------------------------------------

De las italianas, la Ducati Panigale creo que es la que tiene la mejor relación Peso/Potencia (Tiene tantos caballos como los kilos que pesa).

Pesa unos 200 kilos y tiene unos 200 caballos: (Se puede usar directamente  en las competiciones de Moto GP):





----------------------------------------

La mía actual pesa 90 kilos y tiene 50 caballos. Pero al ser de dos tiempos: Coge de Cero a Cien Kilómetros por hora en solo 3 segundos. Son las que usan para hacer los Back-Fly en el aire.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Por aquí hay mucha gente con motos muy grandes y pesadas. Con motores de cuatro tiempos; como la Yamaha que citas.

Las motos de cuatro tiempos, forzosamente pesan siempre más que las de dos tiempos ( Por la distribución, por las válvulas, por los volantes necesariamente más pesados, etc., etc.).

-----------------------------------------------------------------

A nivel personal me gustan más las motos más manejables. Las de Dos Tiempos. Las que puedes levantar por la parte de detrás para ponerlas o aparcarlas bien.

En esta zona hay muchas pendientes pronunciadas y las motos como la mía dejan tiradas a todas las cuatro tiempos. Sobre todo en zona de curvas (Con las llantas 17 de magnesio de perfil bajo y las slips). 

Esta también tiene un disco de freno delantero sobredimensionado y de 4 pinzas.

Como no ande uno con ojo...sale de cabeza.

Ahora mismo le tengo puestas las ruedas de enducross otra vez, porque con las de 17 tuve una caída grave y se me partieron dos radios de la rueda trasera y la llanta se quedó torcida para un lado.

-------------------------------------------------

La moto más segura es la que puso el-rey-julien. Moto casera, de bajo coste y económica. No necesita nafta ( Aquí decimos gasolina). (Aunque le falta el puño derecho. Se maneja solo con la mano izquierda).


----------



## dearlana (Nov 24, 2013)

La Monkey Gorilla: ¡ Que maravilla ! : 

Y encima, es un mechero.

Cabe casi en cualquier sitio:






----------------------------------------------------------------------

Y a esta Monkey...para no ser meno...le pusieron un motor de 1000 cc:

Pobre rueda trasera y pobre asfalto:  








--------------------------------------------------------

Aquí: Un par de minimotos:

Y casi todos: Con casco:








Tremendo wheelie con Monkey:


... ¡¡¡ y con la carretera mojada !!!

Total: Que mas dá:










--------------------------------------------

Precioso motor de Monkey:


----------



## dearlana (Nov 24, 2013)

Viendo esto se inclina uno en el asiento para un lado y para otro, como si fuera montado en la moto:








Las motos "más grandes":

...y como conducen los pequeños:








-------------------------------------------

De tal palo...

tal astilla...








-------------------------------------------


Así es como se carga una moto:









-------------------------------------------------------

Paso a nivel con barrera, en moto:


 (Minuto 03:08):









¡¡¡ Insuperable !!!

Cuanto más lo veo...

más me gusta... :








¿Será que no tienen dinero para comprarle un casco a la pobre niña? :








--------------------------------------

Más difícil todavía:


----------



## dearlana (Nov 24, 2013)

Miserias primas.

...Como para que se les suelte el niño:

( ...Y de despacito, nada) :


----------



## Chico3001 (Nov 25, 2013)

Yo tuve una Honda Twister 250cc aunque creo que si me compraria una mas grande... algo de 600cc


----------



## dearlana (Nov 29, 2013)

Se ve bien la Honda Twister. 

Aparenta ser muy práctica.

Las 600 son mucho más pesadas. Aparte del consumo.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

@dearlana hace como 3 años tenia la FZ1 pero la vendi ahorre y me compre un automóvil familiar es un Nissan HB 2011 mi sabido dicho ""Cuando uno forma familia muchas cosas cambian también en la vida""


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2013)

Está muy bien lo que has hecho Kowaky.

Cambiar las motos por un coche. Es mucho más seguro.

Sobre todo cuando se adquieren más responsabilidades.

----------------------------------------------

En mi caso he intentado tener las dos cosas. Aunque creo que mi pasión por las motos no es muy normal.

Disfruto muchísimo desarmándolas, mejorándoles cosas, etc. Entiendo algo de eso.

También tengo una afición malsana por la velocidad y el riesgo. Es como una fiebre desde que era pequeño. Será por las descargas de adrenalina que eso supone.

Tengo muchas motos ahora. Y no tengo más porque no tengo donde ponerlas.

Un abrazo.

dearlana.


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 6, 2013)

dearlana dijo:


> Está muy bien lo que has hecho Kowaki.
> 
> Cambiar las motos por un coche. Es mucho más seguro.
> 
> ...


 
@dearlana si es muy cierto es mucho mas seguro, y la verdad un coche tiene muchas ventajas, a mi se me gustan mucho las motos, pero soy mas amante a las armas, de eso si tengo árticas, al igual disfruto mucho desarmándolas, echándole su aceitico, enchulándolas, disparándolas, entrenar con ellas es algo que quemo mucha adrenalina, un cartucho saliendo de la corredera disparado y sentir ese golpe del arma al retroceder es único, creo que estamos por igual, también desde muy pequeño me han gustado las motos, todos mis tíos por parte de mi madre sin falta, todos tienen sus motos al igual que mis primos y primas eso es cosa de familia creo, pero también desde pequeño me ha gustado el armamento, mi primer arma Bélgica por decirlo así de pequeño fue esta






Adoraba ese revolver de fulminantes pero para esos tiempos se me daño, pero hoy en dia la compre por tenerla de recuerdos, también tengo todo tipo de armamento de Co2 y de Green-Gas, bueno me salí del tema, el caso es que las motos son súper eso si hay que saberlas manejar y tenerles respeto como se hace con las armas

No es vicio @dearlana es pasión por lo que a uno le gusta, eso si cuando se sale de control eso si tiene nombre y se llama obsesión.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 6, 2013)

-------------------------------------------------------------

También me gustan los revolveres, las pistolas, las escopetas y yo diría que todo lo que tenga un mecanismo curioso.

"En el cuartel" era el primero en desarmar y armar un "Zeta". 

Con la Super Star de 9 milímetros parabellum sacaba buenos puntos a 25 metros. Idem con el Cetme a 100 metros.

Pero como los puntos valían para los exámenes de la IMEC, al final, hacíamos trampas. La última bala...en vez de tirarla al blanco..la tirábamos hacia el suelo que estaba a unos metros antes del blanco. Eso dejaba el blanco como un colador. Luego le pegábamos los parchitos en los agujeros que nos interesaban y sumábamos.

Lo que ocurre es que aquí: Para tener un arma de fuego real, como no seas joyero, vigilante jurado, policía o pertenezcas a una Sociedad de Tiro, etc., conseguir una licencia, por ejemplo: De arma corta clase B: Te cuesta un riñón y parte del otro.

He asistido a subastas de armas. Pero como no tengo licencia. Me tendría que conformar con   tener un arma con un tremendo agujero en la recámara. Es una pena hacer eso. Mejor que se la lleve otro.

-------------------------------------

También me gusta arreglar relojes antiguos de cuerda o gramófonos. Hay que ver qué mecanismos tan curiosos para controlar la velocidad de giro con precisión.

------------------------------------------------------

Volviendo a las motos: 

Admiro muchísimo algo que la gente ve como una temeridad ( Y lo es...pero yo lo admiro):

Con lo que me cuesta controlar la moto al hacer un Wehlie...cuando veo como un jóven con una Piagio Zip de licencia, sin control de embrague, sin cambios...avanza largamente entre los coches del tráfico; curvas incluídas. Entre espacios de poco más de un metro...: Para mí, tiene un mérito tremendo. Es un control y un dominio del equilibrio y de los reflejos... envidiables.

-----------------------------------------------------

¿Y esto? :

¿Habrá alguien que mejore esto?:

¡A ver quien es el guapo que es capaz de controlar así una moto que pesa casi 200 kilos!


----------



## dearlana (Dic 12, 2013)

Maravilla de moto la Gasgas EC:






---------------------------------------------------------------

Menudo diablo de moto:








-------------------------------------------------------

Gasgas EC 250 preparada como supermotard. (Disco delantero sobredimensionado, etc.):


----------



## dearlana (Dic 24, 2013)

Este es el vídeo en el que he visto con mayor detalle las supercatalinas.

La más grande que he visto:


----------



## dearlana (Dic 25, 2013)

Moto superligera:

Aunque creo que el chasis no es de acero-molibdeno precisamente...





















Moto superligera:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 20, 2014)

La KTM eléctrica:


----------



## jomagalo (Ene 25, 2014)

BMW 1200RT. Una estupenda moto con la recorrer el pais con fiabilidad.


----------



## dearlana (Ene 25, 2014)

Buena máquina.

Si señor:


----------



## dearlana (Feb 12, 2014)

*Suzuki Turbo Hayabusa:*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 29, 2014)

Suzuki Van Van.

Muy práctica e insuperable caminando sobre la arena de la playa.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 2, 2014)

Ducati Panigale:

Treinta mil eurillos de nada...


----------



## dearlana (May 10, 2014)

Mi primera moto. Cuando tenía 8 años. Similar a esta, pero de color rojo.

La matrícula delantera venía con esa forma de cresta.

Era matrícula de Liverpool : XYL 853

Fíjense como el tanque forma parte de la estructura del portaequipajes.

La llave de la gasolina actuaba desde dentro del tanque. Era una varilla larga que se hacía girar desde el exterior y obstruía la salida de la gasolina; desde dentro del tanque hacia afuera. 

Sobresalía al lado de la tapa de la gasolina. Posteriormente no he visto ningún caso parecido.


-----------------------------------------

El sistema de embrague era doble: 

Dos sistemas de zapatas concéntricos. Uno actuaba durante el arranque y el otro entraba en acción al adquirir velocidad.

-----------------------------------------

Todavía tengo esa moto. 

Ahora tiene 52 años de antigüedad. Es del año 1961:





----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquí les señalo la llave de la gasolina. Es lo más original que he visto. Es eso blanco que está al lado de la tapa de la gasolina. 

Dentro del tanque hay una varilla que mide más de 30 centímetros, y que acaba en punta. Como una aguja de hacer calceta. 

De esa forma no hay santa llave de gasolina que se gotee por mucho que se alargue con el uso y el paso del tiempo.

Es un gran invento.

Aquí está:


----------



## dearlana (May 21, 2014)

Esta Indian es una pasada. Lujo por todas partes:


----------



## dearlana (Jun 8, 2014)

Tengo esta minimoto. Se puede transportar debajo del brazo. Puede incluso con personas de 100 Kilos de peso. Y hay que ver como corre.


----------



## ea6rf (Jun 8, 2014)

Ji ji yo os cuelgo una imagen de mi moto que tengo desde los 16 años esta algo estropeadilla ahora pero anda , tengo que restaurarla poco a poco es como esta pero en blanca y roja


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2014)

Otra minimoto que también tengo y que se puede llevar debajo del brazo.

 Esta tiene formato de cross. Es un poco más alta que la anterior.

 Al acelerarla a fondo vibra de una manera que no es raro que suelte algún tornillo. ( A mi se me soltó el reposapiés izquierdo y casi me la pego).

Las dos son Lanverti.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Jul 8, 2014)

la primera moto que tuve fue un ciclomotor zanella modelo 1994 a los 10 años después la vendí cuando tuve 14 a los pocos años a los 16 me regalaron una suzuki 400 que no andaba se le rompía cada rato la caja negra la tuve que a ser arreglar esa época me salio 1.500 pesos pero valió la pena esa moto volaba después a los 20 años la vendí y hoy en día tengo una zanella ZB110 el ford taunus modelo 1980 Gxl.. 

eso es todo saludos cordiales...!!


----------



## jona2t (Jul 9, 2014)

Hola Dearlana, muy lindo el post! soy fanático de las motos, mi hobby principal es la mecánica y la potenciacion en motos, soy de Argentina, tengo un par de grupos de mecánica (tipo foros pero en Facebook, mas informal) así que estas invitado a participar cuando quieras.

Actualmente tengo un Yamaha RS 125 1981 rat cafe, al motor le hice poco: se remplazaron los platinos con un CDI analógico artesanal, se reconfiguro la distribución (permanencia de escape: 186°, permanencia de transfers: 128°), se aumento un punto y medio la relacion de compresion (con el debido aumento de octanaje en el combustible obviamente) y se modifico la banda de squish de la tapa, no es un misil pero es una moto muy divertida, son unos 75/80 kilos y calculo que unos 19hp @ 7000 rpm (pocas vueltas para un 2t, y cabe aclarar que solo enumero MODIFICACIONES, el motor se hizo a 0km desde juntas retenes y rodamientos, hasta retificacion de cilindro piston biela nuevos)

Aparte estoy armando un cub "guerrero g50" (es la copia china de la famosa Honda c90 pero en 50cc 4 tiempos y de menor calidad...) a este motor si se le hizo bastante: cambio de bomba de aceite por una de mayor caudal, el cigueñal original tenia una carrera de 42mm si mal no recuerdo el actual es de 55,5mm, cilindro original de 40mm el actual tiene 54mm, la cilindrada quedo en 127cc, se cambio la culata ya que las valvulas originales eran muy chicas (no recuerdo bien pero andaban en 16 18 mm de diametro) las actuales tienen 26 y 29mm de diametro, me falta la leva (35 80 80 35 6.8) y estoy trabajando en un CDI digital programable con captor en la leva para eliminar la chispa perdida (lost spark) después hay trabajo artesanal que no se puede explicar en "nombre o medidas de piezas" como los conductos de la tapa...el carburador actual tiene 26mm (16mm originalmente) de doble acción (mariposa+cortina plana accionada por diafragma) hasta ahora anda muy lindo, aunque le falta mucho mucho trabajo todavia!

Se que no son motos wow, pero es muy divertido desarmarlas y mejorarlas y trabajar en ellas.

Me gustaría tener: Yamaha: dt200r, tzr 50/125/250, yzr 500, jog 50, rd 400 72 amarilla y negra estilo kenny roberts (no la daytona), rz 350 con kit 421cc. Kawasaki: h1 500, h2 750 y el kz550/4. Cagiva mito 7speed, aprilia rs 50/125, ducati sport classic 1000, cualquier indian original si es una scout mejor jaja, y bueno nada, me gustan todas desde la vespa hasta la vrod... no puedo elegir 

Te dejo un abrazo.


----------



## ea6rf (Jul 9, 2014)

Jona2t queria preguntarte si en argentina no se comercializo  la tzr deltabox 74cc


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola jona2t.

Después de la Lavalette Paloma ( MI primera moto ) tuve una Ossa 50 y le cepillé tanto la culata para aumentarle la compresión que en algunas cuestas le pulsabas el botón de parar y la moto seguía sola durante un buen rato
 ( Autoencendido).

Es muy curiosa la coincidencia pero la camisa y el pistón de la Lavalette, que eran de 65 centímetros cúbicos...le servían a la Ossa 50 porque los agujeros para los espárragos eran simétricos (Situados en los 4 vértices de un cuadrado). 

Así que le pasé la camisa y el pistón de la Lavalette a la Ossa 50 que ahora era de 65 cc.

------------------------------------------------------------

Hace poco estuve preparando una Monkey Gorilla de 110 cc. para funcionar con propano pero esa moto gasta tan poca gasolina que no valió la pena complicarla. Ahora todavía la tengo desarmada. Sin ganas de rearmarla como estaba antes.

------------------------------------------------------------------

También hice funcionar un motor de 4 tiempos de gasolina...con gasóil. Craqueando este último  aprovechando el  calor de los gases del escape.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Estos días estoy cambiando los bombillos de 12 V y 35 Vatios de los faros delanteros de las motos...por LEDs de 12 Voltios 10 Vatios.

------------------------------------------------------------------

También inventé un circuito para "engañar" al microprocesador de la Tonaro Bihit. Me ha llevado muchas horas conseguirlo.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Ahora le quiero adaptar las pastillas de freno de una bicicleta a los discos de una Ducati Mini Marcelino Super de 1972.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Como ves, la afición por la experimentación es algo del día a día.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Me alegro de que te haya gustado mi post.


----------



## jona2t (Jul 15, 2014)

ea6rf dijo:


> Jona2t queria preguntarte si en argentina no se comercializo  la tzr deltabox 74cc



Estoy 95% seguro de que no se comercializo aca en Argentina, si se da la casualidad de que exista alguna dando vueltas por nuestras calles es porque la han traido de paises aledaños.

Dearlana: se ve que has metido mano a lo loco! la honda monkey algun dia la voy a tener jeje me encanta!

saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Ago 5, 2014)

Aquí una moto bien aprovechada:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 5, 2014)

Es de  9 chinos cúbicos aunque quizás del otro lado , otro balde 

Ver el archivo adjunto 115186


----------



## foso (Ago 6, 2014)

nooooo, ese si que economiza !


----------



## dearlana (Ago 17, 2014)

Esta moto es un diablo de moto.

Se los digo yo que tengo una.

En salida no hay quien la coja. ( De cero a cien en 3 segundos). Comprobado ( Todavía estoy recuperándome).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 3, 2014)

*...quizás del otro lado , otro balde.*


----------



## aguevara (Sep 4, 2014)

Con todo respeto a todos pero ninguna, considero que es un vehiculo demasiado peligroso. aunque algunos modelo estan fantasticos.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 7, 2014)

¡Quien dijo que las motos no tienen puertas?:


----------



## dearlana (Sep 16, 2014)

Mi padre tuvo una como esta.

Es curioso que en los espectáculos del "Pozo de la Muerte" se usaran este tipo de motos. Incluso hoy día. ( Porque no fallan. Porque son muy seguras de funcionamiento. Porque el encendido es muy simple. Porque no hay semiconductores, etc., etc.).


----------



## dearlana (Sep 17, 2014)

Honda Goldwing de tres ruedas:


----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2014)

Tango una Gasgas Delta 250.

6 Velocidades. Horquillas de aluminio, etc.,etc. Una pasada.

La puedo levantar en peso completamente para rodarla de un lado para otro cuando la aparco. Va casi al ralentí para todos lados. Tiene una primera como un tractor.


----------



## dearlana (Dic 20, 2014)

Aunque contamina un poco cuando hay flatulencias, esta moto es muy ecológica. No hay que pasar por la gasolinera. Se alimenta de la misma pista rural de rodamiento:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 9, 2015)

Moto bien aprovechada:


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Ene 13, 2015)

Hola foreros fierreros...

bueno hoy anduve viendo una moto que quisiera volver a tener la magnifica yamaha R 1

aquí comparto unas fotitos que le saque

los sueños sueños son pero pronto se asen realidad...!! las esperanzas nunca se devén perder porque de sueños vive el ser humano

Se que algún día tendré de vuelta una maquina como esta la R1 y cumpliré mi sueño de viajar por mi pais saldría de santiago a tucuman pasaría por salta jujuy ya que estoy en pista llego por chaco me daría una vuelta por corrientes y misiones y ya que estamos serca voy a santa fe, unos dias de vacaciones en mi pago santiago pa descansar de tanto viaje  días después viajando a córdoba después me paso por buenos aires a conocer algo la capital y ya que andamos serca me iria a mar del plata a conocer el mar y ver algunas Nenas jjeje  después a viajar por todo el sur del país faaa...!!!!! que sueño por dios ...!!!

saludos foreros fierreros,,,!!!!!


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2015)

Cuantos usuarios de forosdeelectronica habremos probado esto...

Yo ya he perdido la cuenta:


----------



## dearlana (Mar 10, 2015)

Pobre scooter...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Como 2.000 centículos cúbicos


----------



## solaris8 (Mar 10, 2015)

esta me gustaria,para el taller.....


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 10, 2015)

Mi moto es una Scooter Suzuki Address V100 (99 cm3), dos tiempos, modelo 1995 con 24.000 Km. Hecha en Japón . Similar a la de la foto.






Un verdadero misil en forma de scooter, de las que no se ven muchas ya . De diseño agradable y de mecánica altamente confiable . Su competencia en su época fué la Yamaha Axis 90.

Un punto en contra es su alto consumo, si se la fondea.

En una ocasión, le hice una "tiradita" a una Suzuki 400 RR (pistera de cuatro tiempos) y no me pudo alcanzar durante los primeros 100 metros .

Hace 5 años aprox. que la tengo guardada sin usar en el garage. Tengo muchas ganas de volverla a disfrutar.

La moto que desde siempre he deseado y que con su musculoso motor a la vista y su característico aullido a altas vueltas dice: aquí estoy, respeto por favor:






Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Abr 4, 2015)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Mi moto es una Scooter Suzuki Address V100 (99 cm3), dos tiempos, modelo 1995 con 24.000 Km. Hecha en Japón . Similar a la de la foto.
> 
> http://www.bikez.com/pictures/suzuki/2005/address v100.jpg
> 
> ...



----------------------------------------------

Por aquí he visto una igual de color azul.

También he visto una similar a la Honda: La Benelli Sei con seis cilindros.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2015)




----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



Yo creo que esa moto cada ves que acelera *! Vuelca ¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2015)

Primero *vuelca * , debería ponerle una ruedita de costado muajajaja. . . y luego *Vuelaaaaaa* 

No sería bueno que de le vuele una biela justo al lado de las Bo tas


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero *vuelca * , debería ponerle una ruedita de costado muajajaja. . . y luego *Vuelaaaaaa*
> 
> No sería bueno que de le vuele una biela justo al lado de las Bo tas



Esos motores no sacaban bielas por donde no debían. Por la forma de acceder las bieletas al cigüeñal era imposible que se "agarren" como para romperse 




Era mas probable que se fundiera una cámara de combustión o directamente explote un cilindro. 

Esta configuración le da mas estabilidad a la moto:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2015)

Si sin duda, guta más !  . . . pero te podés emplomar una muela con una cabeza de pistón


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si sin duda, guta más !  . . . pero te podés emplomar una muela con una cabeza de pistón



O se puede salir una tapa y provocar un cambio de seso 


*Edit:*


Voy a consultar con mis asesores letrados, a ver si la causa prescribió, en caso afirmativo viene FogoAnécdota de avión de combate con motor radial 11 Cilindros >900 HP


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2015)

A eso me refería , solo que vos le apuntaste mas arriba . . .  y te ahorrarías el costo de una prótesis . . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A eso me refería , solo que vos le apuntaste mas arriba . . .  y te ahorrarías el costo de una prótesis . . .




 yo apuntaba mas abajo, seso de abajo  seso de arriba


----------



## dearlana (Abr 14, 2015)




----------



## dearlana (May 3, 2015)

Como algún tornero se dedique a hacer esas catalinas gigantes y a exportarlas...se va a forrar.

Yo mismo le compraría un par de ellas.

Se pueden hacer verdaderos concursos en zonas que actualmente no los hacen precisamente por eso:

Las catalinas gigantes y los trucos asociados (Dobles palancas de frenos en el manillar, topes para el rozamiento contra el suelo al hacer las "Twelve o Clocks", etc, etc.).

Igual que existen empresas para el tuneamiento de los coches, se pueden crear otras  para las motos. Más aún si se encargan de las tramitaciones de las homologaciones correspondientes.


----------



## carlos zamora (May 4, 2015)

Esto es lo que tengo y es lo que voy a seguir teniendo, Asaki HRD 125cc año 2007, nunca motor abierto, salvo cambiar la junta de goma del cabezal de válvulas, 40/lt yendo solo y a 90km/hr y 34/lt acompañado y con bastante carga para salir a acampar con la patrona a unos 70-80km/hr.


----------



## dearlana (May 7, 2015)

Parece muy cómoda, útil y práctica.

Al ser de 125 no pesa mucho y es más manejable para rodarla o colocarla bien en el garaje o en la casa.

También debe de ser un mechero como decimos por aquí.

Esa moto debe de gastar muy poco.

¡Enhorabuena! carlos zamora.


----------



## dearlana (May 9, 2015)

Había visto muchos whelies en moto...

Pero como este...¡ nunca hasta la fecha !:










----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Imágenes preciosas de control, dominio, equilibrio...y ritmo:









-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vean los trompos del minuto 2:16 ¡ Que pasada ! :


----------



## carlos zamora (May 9, 2015)

dearlana dijo:


> Parece muy cómoda, útil y práctica.
> 
> Al ser de 125 no pesa mucho y es más manejable para rodarla o colocarla bien en el garaje o en la casa.
> 
> ...



40/lt yendo a velocidad crucero, y te comento que pesa 45 kg más que cualquier moto standard 125cc,. en si, pesa 135 kg, eso si, muy cómoda y maniobrable, es un placer andar en ella y con el ronquido de los dos caños de escape, te hacés la película con que vas en una 500cc jajajajaja


----------



## dearlana (May 30, 2015)

*Otra moto ecológica:*


----------



## dearlana (Jun 4, 2015)

*Ese zigzagueo que hace la rueda delantera sobre la carretera cuando tomas una curva muy inclinado y a mucha velocidad.* ( Compruébenlo mirando al manillar y al horizonte ).

Son esos instantes en los que sientes que a la más mínima te llevas un estampido que no te daría tiempo a reaccionar para nada.

Se observa muy bien en este caso. ( Sobre todo en el minuto 3:44 y en el minuto 4:52).

 El guardarrail que te está esperando en el lado derecho, más una mínima gravilla, un roedor... hasta una simple bolsa de plástico; con la moto inclinada en la curva y a esa velocidad: Y te vas para el patio de los cangrejos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2015)

Apología de un suicida :loco:. . . y se cree que la bocinita le va a salvar la vida


----------



## dearlana (Jun 5, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Apología de un suicida :loco:. . . y se cree que la bocinita le va a salvar la vida  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcu9TxlOOEQ



Este ya lo había visto desde hace tiempo. También hay otro que se jacta de circular dentro de ciudad a más de 100 Kms/hora el mayor tiempo posible.

Ya lo encontré: Aquí está:






Y lo malo no es que se maten ellos...


----------



## dearlana (Jun 22, 2015)

Aaahhh...la Ossa Enduro Dos y Medio. La única que en su época tenía una compresión de 1:11,5  =  Diablo de moto:


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2015)

El que no se fabrica su propia moto es porque no quiere:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 6, 2015)

Que la rocie con antipolillas


----------



## dearlana (Sep 9, 2015)

*Moto moderna ultra rápida:*


----------



## dearlana (Oct 19, 2015)

El último de atrás se parece con carpanta. Creo que no había comido nada ese día:


----------



## dearlana (Nov 20, 2015)

Filtración reciente:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 6, 2016)

Tengo dos Monkeys Gorilla:

Una es amarilla y la otra es la "Sport" , roja y negra. Con más carburador, más revoluciones  y más potencia.

Las dos son muy ligeritas. Pesan 64 kilos. Son más pequeñas que la Honda 70. Pero, en lugar de tener 70 centímetros cúbicos tienen 110.

Hay que tener cuidado al soltar el embrague, porque se levantan solas.


----------



## davidmr (Ene 19, 2016)

*B*laster 250 alterada*,* la verdad se las recomiendo dan mucha *b*atalla y jalan padrisimo*,* en 250 se trababa con una 800 *O*utlader en el lodo y pista aun que no lo crean mi mejor moto que *h*e tenido


----------



## songo (Feb 15, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> Aaahhh...la Ossa Enduro Dos y Medio. La única que en su época tenía una compresión de 1:11,5  =  Diablo de moto:



yo entre otras , tengo una super pioneer 250,, mencantaa


----------



## cuervobrujo (Feb 22, 2016)

Yo tengo Una Motomel SKUA 150-Mod 2008, La compre en el 2010, a un amigo que no la usaba,ya que el tenia una Yamaha IZ 125 <-- Un caño.. esa moto es un fierro. Da miedo ponerla a Fondo en 5 sobre la Arena.
Todos me decían que no la compre que tenia motor chino.. pero en ese entonces, el motor de la Motomel era un clon de la Honda bross. asi que le cambie Algunos repuestos internos del motor, (Aros de motor ,Embrague,Válvulas de tapa de cilindro y juntas de motor) por los originales japoneses de Honda y hasta ahora la tengo.No me arrepiento,y se Aguanta las barbaridades que le hago..
Ahora tengo 7 rayos rotos de la rueda trasera por andar saltando en la arena por la barranca del Rio Paraguay jaja

Antes tenia una Lambretta 150, que estaba restaurando. Y la tuve que vender para comprar un Mini tractorcito para el campo... Esa moto es la que me gustaría volver a tenerla...Pero no se donde fue a parar.


----------



## dearlana (Feb 28, 2016)

*La motito siempre ayuda:*


----------



## John Miller (Mar 3, 2016)

Hola buen día tengo una BMW R Nine T, estoy que ahorro para la G310 R para cuando este a la Venta en mi ciudad.












MK.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 4, 2016)

dearlana dijo:


> *La motito siempre ayuda:*



y como dicen.... billetera MATA Galan!!!
Aca en mi ciudad si venis con unas de esas ............................
Te llenas de minas!! y ni hablar de una 900! ohhh R1!!! sos el REY!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2016)

Ésta quiero !


----------



## dearlana (Mar 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ésta quiero !
> 
> https://i.ytimg.com/vi/aw90frA-E1A/hqdefault.jpg




*...¿ la moto ?...*


----------



## John Miller (Mar 4, 2016)

Hola buen día,  el mismo tracero  de la moto lo dice todo es una Suzuki GSXF 750







MK.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2016)

Eso , eso , quiero a Suzu


----------



## J2C (Mar 4, 2016)

.






Makitronica dijo:


> Hola buen día, el mismo tracero  de la moto lo dice todo es una Suzuki GSXF 750 ......
> 
> 
> MK.







dearlana dijo:


> *...¿ la moto ?...*






Conociendolo a *H* les confirmo a ambos que "_el árbol les tapa el bosque_" !!!!!!!!!!!!.







Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso , eso , quiero a Suzu


Suzu se llama???? Suzanna??? quizas???
a mi me intriga la pulserita amarilla de la chica....de que sera??? pulsera antiestatica ????

Dejo video de la YZ 125. que la probamos depues que mi amigo la compro..
sepan disculpar la calidad del video,, _fue filmado en aquellas épocas_ cuando todavia no existian los Smartphones..También sale uno de nuetros mejores amigos Nuestro OTTO.! que dios lo tenga en la gloria. fue el novio oficial de mi perra.. que también nos abandono.. como se los extraña a estas mascotas... fueron parte muy importante de nuestras vidas..
el tonto flaco ese que sale.. en el vídeo soy yo...es que todavía no me subía a una pura sangre allá por los años 96...Ehhh intimidaba muchooo.. esa 2T!!


----------



## John Miller (Mar 5, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Eso , eso , quiero a Suzu



Hola buen día la Suzu tiene buen cilindraje y buenooo también la Susuki

MK.





cuervobrujo dijo:


> A mi me intriga la pulserita amarilla de la chica....de que sera??? pulsera antiestatica ????



Hola buen día, creo que es una pulsera Razer por el simbolo que se alcanza a ver, no es amarilla es verde.

Lo que en Brasil llaman Pulseira Razer Gamer, habria que preguntarle a Daniel Lopez, el si te sacara de dudas.






MK.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2016)

¿ Que pulsera ?


----------



## John Miller (Mar 5, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Que pulsera ?



Hola buen día Dosmetros esta pulsera, la otra pulsera es negra creo



Alguien tiene esta Yamaha quetal es?






MK.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2016)

Sigo sin ver la pulsera


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 6, 2016)

Quien no quisiera tener esta moto...





El problema con esas motos es que las novias te las sacan y no te las devuelven mas!!!





Ahora si de soñar se trata. a mi me gustaría tener esta!!!!! Aparte es ecológica.


----------



## John Miller (Mar 6, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> y como dicen.... billetera MATA Galan!!!
> Aca en mi ciudad si venis con unas de esas ............................
> Te llenas de minas!! y ni hablar de una 900! ohhh R1!!! sos el REY!!



Hola buen día en eso si tienes mucha razón, una buena moto atrae Sexy Girl, incluso si esta es única atrae una girl dependiendo de la moto.












MK.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 10, 2016)

Levantando la moto:

El mejor vídeo que he visto para aprender a levantar la moto:








Levantando la moto:

http://giphy.com/gifs/VD2Ckx3mat0fC


----------



## dearlana (Mar 30, 2016)

*Moto fogosa:*








Moto Megola funcionando: 











¿ Se pasaron un poco con el número de cilindros...nó ? :









*Historia de la Moto:* Precioso vídeo. Precioso tema de acompañamiento :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2016)

*Cuando no trabajaron para juntar el dinero para pagar la moto y tampoco pagaron las cubiertas , hacen éstas "vivezas" *


----------



## dearlana (Abr 30, 2016)

Es bueno poner estas cosas para que la gente distinga entre lo normal y lo que no  debe hacerse. Ha sido un post muy útil.

Si la gente supiera lo cancerígeno que es el humo producido por esa cubiertas girando: Ni se acercarían a la zona del "espectáculo".

Acelerar a fondo una moto parada con refrigeración solo por aire y durante tanto tiempo, es sentenciarla a muerte de antemano. A riesgo de que encima nos explote el tanque de la gasolina recalentado desde abajo, en las narices.

Son animaladas que nadie debe hacer.


----------



## dearlana (May 9, 2016)

90 kilos, 6 Velocidades, 50 caballos y de cero a 100 Kms/hora en 3 segundos. Se usa mucho para hacer los Bike Flip.

Por una apuesta se me dio la vuelta en 4ª a 110 Kms/hora y casi me mato. En mi rodilla izquierda se veía hasta la rótula.

No escarmiento.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 7, 2016)

Un triciclo muy práctico:


----------



## SmokeS (Jun 28, 2016)

Un honda titan es a lo primero que voy!


----------



## dearlana (Ago 3, 2016)

McDonalds Wheelie:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2016)

Se le entreveraron (bien Yorugua) los envios


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Se le entreveraron (bien Yorugua) los envios



 no me quiero imaginar como quedo la piza campestre (para muchos paizana...es la que tiene huevo fritos, papas fritas, verduras, etc etc ) 



Yo eh tenido un par de motos y cuatris con el pasar de los años... arraque con una japo 93 200cc. (Honda XR), hace un par de años tuve una SKUA a la cual le fue integramente modificada la relacion, escape y suspension (por mas que se le haga lo que se le haga...motor muy chico y la caja no acompaña en nada  )... Me gusta mucho cerrear, asi que esa moto me fue un cancer tratar de hacerla andar 
Despues tuve una XMM250, la cual fue la unica maquina china que me dejo asombrado y me sacola galera  Motor y caja vienen muy bien relacionados y te deja arenear, cerrear, jugar en barro, ciudad, etc... La altura quizas deje mucho que desear, pero como es una moto que practicamente esta pensada para hacer enduro, tener lo, pies cerca del piso es una buena idea... Yo personalmente le alargue las vieletas y la levante de atras; Adelante le di hasta el tope maximo la altura en el cristo y cambia mucho la moto esteticamente...Esa moto me pegue un lindo palenque y no sirvio mas 
Hoy en dia tengo una YAMAHA TTR230, la cual me vino del cielo por un revoleo por un auto que se me habia roto la tapa y no podia costear el arreglo y sinceramente, me enamore... 
La unica moto que me eh subido anteriormente, probado y quepuedo llegar a decir que es algo similar pero bastante pesado, es el suzuki DR350... me encantan cuando los motores estan tirando cuesta arriba y cuando se estan por quedar sin motor, no se de donde sale esa pequeña fuerza extra y termina de trepar (sonoramente se lo escucha como un tractor en esos ultimos momentos truc truc truc truc y llegaste )ahora subo fotos


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2016)

La moto que me gustaria probar, es la betta 250... Me llegaron muy  buenos comentarios sobre esta moto.. en fin, Sin duda alguna, la moto es  mi mejor juguete y cadda tanto me ayuda a desconectarme y bajar varios  cambios... decir que no tiene luces reglamentarias y no tiene permiso de  circulacion en calle, si no... ya me hubiese realizado algun viaje en  moto... 
Arme un video de la ttr funcionando 100% con hidrogeno...quedo bastante pesado y desprolijo... ya lo voy a compartir para ver si contagio al ruso con su moto

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Ago 6, 2016)

De trial tengo una Gasgas Delta 250 pero matriculada. También tiene adaptado un asiento para circular e iluminación LED equivalente a 45+45 Vatios.

Tiene seis velocidades. Es un tractor. Aquí subo al monte con ella. Es preciosa.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 27, 2016)

Moto con potente luz y dos buenos intermitentes: 

( El manillar si es un poco enrevesado ) :


----------



## dearlana (Oct 3, 2016)

*Moto Monster:*

Esta es de carretera porque tiene el manillar bajo.

También tiene pinta de haber pasado de los 100.000 Kilómetros o más ( Ya necesita cambio de la correa de la distribución, zapatas de frenos, disco de embrague, etc., etc.)


----------



## dearlana (Dic 3, 2016)

Tiene toda la razón del mundo:


----------



## dearlana (Feb 4, 2017)

Ducati Superleggera:

155 Kilos, 200 Caballos, 11500 Revoluciones por minuto:


----------



## dearlana (Feb 11, 2017)

También han sacado otra versión de la misma anterior, pero con 230 caballos. ( = 72000 euros ).


----------



## dearlana (May 5, 2017)

Como para que la cadena le pille la bota...se le cae hasta el bigote: ( Hay que poner 15...):


----------



## dorus (May 31, 2017)

Para ser la primera moto que vaya a tener me gustaría sin duda una MT-07!


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 17, 2017)

dearlana dijo:


> McDonalds Wheelie:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNxstFYpI74



Eeeso si es poder, para mi la GN125 es el 125 mas poderoso disponible, hablando en orden de su costo en maquinas a la par.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2017)

Moto híbrida , NAFTA y GND (gas natural descomprimido)


----------



## dearlana (Ago 13, 2017)

*Conviene llevar uno siempre con nosotros. Nunca se sabe si se nos puede averiar la moto:*


----------



## dearlana (Ago 16, 2017)

*Lo mejor que he visto en muchos años:*

*Todo: La grabación, la realización, la calidad del piloto, la sinceridad al no poner solo los éxitos...todo...

Chapeau por esta gente:*







*En preparación de la moto, en la ejecución, en todo:*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2017)

Ayer vi atada a un poste una moto , *pero con una cadena de moto* y un candado


----------



## dearlana (Oct 10, 2017)

Moto Tigre:... ... ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Motorista Tigre:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## dearlana (Oct 27, 2017)

...Como para pillar un pájaro...o mejor una paloma...o un buho...

Se le iba a indigestar...

-------------------

Como para irse al suelo en esas condiciones.

Iría soltando piel por el camino = Al final = Un esqueleto y con bastantes raspaduras.


----------



## dearlana (Nov 14, 2017)

Moto curiosa con motor antiguo:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2017)

Hacete un Weeling


----------



## dearlana (Feb 11, 2018)

*La moto de trial de 280 centímetros cúbicos; de serie; más ligera del mundo:*


----------



## dearlana (Mar 14, 2018)

Estas enseñanzas las deberían aprender todos los motoristas:







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 14, 2018

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

La moto sierra...nunca mejor dicho. Véanla en el minuto 0:25.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 14, 2018)

dearlana dijo:


> Moto curiosa con motor antiguo:


No es un motor antiguo es un motor industrial, en los 70's en USA se pusieron de moda de nuevo y se vendian en kit

Mira esto:


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2018)

Los mayores disparates con motos que he visto en Internet, los acabo de presenciar y se los paso ahora. Es una recopilación de Febrero del 18:







	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 19, 2018

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Precioso este vídeo. No tiene desperdicio. Sobre todo la parte de enduro on board que refleja lo difícil y duro que es este deporte para el usuario  y en el que se les da el peor trato a las máquinas.


----------



## dearlana (Mar 19, 2018)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jo jo jo... a mí me da algo con esta gente:


----------



## mezafono (Mar 20, 2018)

Tengo una chinita 150, que quiero customizar, como una BMW verde. asi quedo despues de una heladita este Enero pasado, algo no tan habitual, estando tan cerca del Ecuador. 

Íbamos a estar a -5° se me olvido ponerme la bufanda y el casco.  solo le verti agua caliente a mi asiento y los puños.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 11, 2018)

Muy buena moto esta montesa:


----------



## dearlana (Abr 26, 2018)

Vean la moto con dos pasajeros del minuto 5:30


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 3, 2018)

Moto Jabalí


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2018)

*Ésta no gusta !*







https://static.paraloscuriosos.com/img/articles/22988/800x800/5aeb0b8c7fd44_x13.jpg


----------



## dearlana (May 8, 2018)

Ésta está escorada un poco hacia la izquierda:


----------



## dearlana (May 22, 2018)

¿ Un motorista o dos ?:


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2018)

Solo un macho cabrío


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 25, 2018)

De la 5 motos del video... me quedo con la primera, *(y mas ..si viene con la conductora). *Pero de las 5 del video solo la BMW y la Honda estan ya estan. en vias de produccion, solo que .. se les complica la reglamentacion ..Europea, en el caso de BMW, la emision de gases y la inteligencia  artificial de la moto, eso sumado a que..... para poder manejar esa moto, hay que tener el traje puesto que usa la modelo rubia  del video,si no..no podes manejar esa moto, como el traje es biometrico..no podes ni siquiera arrancar...el motor...
en la Honda es mas complicado, su sistema de balanceo. si bien es bueno. no es economicamente fabricable........pero...
*que lindo seria ir al supermercado, y que tu moto te siga, tal mascota entre las gondolas..*.
el resto.. es puro concepto..a futuro, y la kawasaky es una maqueta de moto en escala real.
Eso si...yo ya agarre 4 latas de leche Nido (tiene que ser de crecimiento..si no, no crece tus ahorros..) les hice una muesca, y las converti en alcancia, capaz en el 2020.. las habra y me alcance para comprar el poster de esas motos......
Pero como dijo el Sr:Berugo Carambula...
"soñar no cuesta nada"  y tal vez los sueños se hagan realidad....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## dearlana (Jul 18, 2018)

A ver cuando aparece alguna moto híbrida.

Están tardando.

Los que fabriquen las primeras se van a forrar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2018)

*Megola, la moto de tracción delantera*












MEGOLA A ROVAGNASCO - SEGRATE - YouTube

Megola, la moto de tracción delantera


----------



## peperc (Jul 25, 2018)

esta moto, asi , como viene en la foto, completa, sin nada menos .

dos hermosas chicas disfrutando de moto paseo al campo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

Te regalo la moto 

Y que ésta me persiga


----------



## peperc (Jul 26, 2018)

te cuidas con lo que pones.......
a ver si te zarpas y viene 3M  y te manda a moderacion....

hay mejores, la de tu foto es una caja de sorpresas, esta de atras y con casco.....
y si te para y se saca el casco y .............


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2018)

peperc dijo:


> esta de atras y con casco.


 
 No habría que modificar nada !


----------



## peperc (Jul 26, 2018)

un dia te vas a llevar un garron !!!!!


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2018)

Preciosa novedad de Honda:


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2018)

Ni  vieron la Harley


----------



## dearlana (Nov 6, 2018)

Se pasaron un poco con el motor... ¿ Nó ? :
----------------------------------------
...Como para que se le pegue fuego al "tanque"...

¿ Sillín un poco incómodo... No ?.

...Una auténtica "moto de bolsillo". Para llevar debajo del brazo.  ¡ Ligerísima !.

Autonomía con ese tanque-sillín: " De aquí a la esquina ".


----------



## dearlana (Nov 28, 2018)

Ya son ganas de complicarse la vida:

Ante una situación de peligro que hará: ¿ Colgarse del manillar ? :


----------



## dearlana (Dic 10, 2018)

*Guapada de moto y de piloto:*





Las gafas son estereoscópicas para visión en 3D...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2019)

https://statics.memondo.com/p/s1/gi..._luchar_siempre_por_cumplir_tus_objetivos.gif

https://statics.memondo.com/p/s1/gi...a123f97b_habra_conseguido_tomar_la_salida.gif


----------



## dearlana (May 25, 2019)

Por aquí están vendiendo una "Moto Maleta" en 280 euros que se dobla toda y se convierte en una maleta con dos ruedas pequeñitas por detrás.

Se parece con esta. Pero es negra y sus ruedas son mucho más grandes.


----------



## dearlana (Jun 29, 2019)

Super práctica esta:

Es ligera, ocupa poco y puede con cualquiera de nosostros:


----------



## dearlana (Jul 12, 2019)

En esta época, por aquí han puesto *150 motos eléctricas* repartidas por toda la ciudad. La gente puede usarlas mediante una aplicación con el móvil. Por un módico precio.

Las coges en un sitio y luego las dejas en otro sitio que te convenga. En el móvil aparece la situación de las motos y cuantas hay en cada lugar ( Para ir a coger la que tengamos más cerca ).

Probable tengan baterías de 72 Voltios y 40 Amperios. Sería interesante saber donde se pueden conseguir esas baterías al mejor precio. Porque dentro de dos años, cuando empiecen a fallar, las van a tener que ir sustituyendo.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 29, 2019)

Tengo esta:


----------



## dearlana (Ene 11, 2020)

También tengo esta:


----------



## dearlana (Abr 25, 2020)

Con una similar a esta *Gasgás Enducross* tuve un accidente importante hace 3 años. ( Se me dio la vuelta ).


----------

